# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  دراسة: تناول عقار "بلافكس" و"الأسبرين" معاً قد يؤدى للوفاة

## الوردة الاردنية

حذرت دراسة أمريكية حديثة أجراها باحثون من الجمعية الأمريكية للقلب من تناول عقار بلافكس أو ميوجريل المضاد للتجلط مع الأسبرين، وأن ذلك قد يؤدى إلى نتائج عكسية، ويزيد من فرص حدوث النزيف، وقد يؤدى إلى الوفاة، وذلك حسبما أذيع فى المؤتمر الدولى للسكتة الدماغية 2012.

وأشارت الدراسة بأن هناك العديد من الوصفات الدوائية التى تعمد إلى إضافة الأدوية المحتوية على مادة "Clopidogrel" مثل بلافكس وميوجريل إلى الأسبرين، للوقاية من خطر الإصابة المتكررة بالسكتة الدماغية، وأضافت الدراسة بأن ذلك قد يعطى نتائج عكسية تماماً، فيزيد من فرص حدوث النزيف والوفاة لمرضى السكتة الدماغية.

وتنصح الجمعية الأمريكية للقلب والجمعية الأمريكية للسكتة الدماغية هؤلاء المرضى بتناول الأسبرين أو الأدوية التى تحتوى على عقار "Clopidogrel" مثل بلافكس وميوجريل؛ للوقاية من السكتة الدماغية المتكررة، وليس الاثنين معاً حتى لا تحدث المخاطر السابق ذكرها، وتعد السكتة الدماغية هى السبب الرابع لحدوث الوفاة فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

----------


## &روان&

شكرا لجهودك يا وردة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
معلومة مهمة جداً 
مشكورة على الطرح 
*

----------

